# power shutoff switch for canister filter?



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Just looking for ideas...

In an overflow setup, has anyone experience with (either DIY or store bought) a "shutoff switch" that shuts off power to the filter/pump in the event of water levels receding/exceeding in a tank/sump? From what I understand from my wanderings online, a siphon break would cut off the cycle, but that would still not stop the pump/canister from running dry. I'm thinking a 'float switch' that could cut off power to the pump based on water levels would work, but I haven't found anything online (most results show up the RO cutoff switch when I google).

Any ideas/experiences?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

ATO. 

This would solve the problem by not letting the pump run dry in the first place. (prevention being better than cure, an' all that)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 for ato!

You can get a dual switch, or a single. 

Imo, look at drilling the tank. It is a more permanent solution. There are many used tanks for sale right now. On this forum, and other popular ones. So, if drilling os out, maybe an upgrade!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses, fellers. (knew I could count on GTAA) 

You twisted my arm! Convinced me *grin*. Always looking at upgrades passively, but now I can use your responses to convince the wife.  I'm def gonna research ATO. 

Love the community spirit on this forum.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe send GTAA member "Tristan" a message - he was recently advertising a Tunze Osmolator ATO for around $160... If funds permit & your bride allows(!), that's a damned good deal for quite possibly the best ATO there is (I have 2 of 'em and they've been bullet-proof so far for me).

Good luck!


----------

